# Screenshot Vegas Uber Driver App



## UbahGoobah (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello fellow Ubers, is there anyway some of the drivers in Las Vegas, NV can post a screenshot of what they see on their uberpartners app after clicking "go online"? My account was just activated this past Friday, and I went for my first Drive last night. I drove from 830pm to 1030pm.. drove from nw side of city, down Durango and rampart on West side, then down Flamingo to the strip, and into town square, took sunset back to decatur and finally went home to Buffalo and Flamingo... NOT ONE SINGLE RIDE REQUEST!!! The entire time driving, nothing popped up.

I emailed support, and they say they are going to reimburse me $20 for my useless drive and that I should visit our local office (received a text saying they were closed today). 

Once I click go online, it asks to use my Google maps app (tried waze, with same result) after I click OK to maps, it takes me to a map of Las Vegas and shows me as a blue dot with a triangle showing my direction. Is this what I'm supposed to see? I don't see any shaded zones, no other drivers, no riders... nothing.. just me as a blue dot.

Attached is what I see.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

On the partner (driver) app...that's all you're going to see, your location. The other stuff (shaded "surge" zones and other Uber cars) are only seen on the Rider app...not the partner app. In regards to getting ride requests...it's whichever active driver is closest at the time a rider makes a ride request. Constantly driving may cause you to miss a "ping" as you move away from any request as well as waste a ton of gas (and profit). You're much better off finding a location and "stage" (park) and wait for a ping. There are a ton of Uber drivers out there...especially the Strip....so competition is pretty tough. Download the Rider app and move the pin around and you'll see what I mean. You'd get more specific local info in the Las Vegas City forum. Good luck.


----------



## UbahGoobah (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok, will give another try tonight. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

UbahGoobah said:


> Ok, will give another try tonight. Thank you for your reply!


Find a spot to stage near places locals go for dinner and drinks. After some experience taking people home, you'll figure out the neighborhoods where Uber riders live and can stage around there earlier in the evenings.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> On the partner (driver) app...that's all you're going to see, your location. The other stuff (shaded "surge" zones and other Uber cars) are only seen on the Rider app...not the partner app. In regards to getting ride requests...it's whichever active driver is closest at the time a rider makes a ride request. Constantly driving may cause you to miss a "ping" as you move away from any request as well as waste a ton of gas (and profit). You're much better off finding a location and "stage" (park) and wait for a ping. There are a ton of Uber drivers out there...especially the Strip....so competition is pretty tough. Download the Rider app and move the pin around and you'll see what I mean. You'd get more specific local info in the Las Vegas City forum. Good luck.


THIS...


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

I just got home from a nice trip to Caesars , the taxi line was non stop 24/7 it seemed. Taxi buisness is still alive and well there so far, at Caesars they make uber pick up at the colosseum valet which is way in the back and hard to find. 

Caesars is hard to find your way around and I doubt I would want to lug all of my luggage back there to try and meet an uber if I was trying to get to the airport etc. I did go back to check it out though.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

UbahGoobah said:


> Hello fellow Ubers, is there anyway some of the drivers in Las Vegas, NV can post a screenshot of what they see on their uberpartners app after clicking "go online"? My account was just activated this past Friday, and I went for my first Drive last night. I drove from 830pm to 1030pm.. drove from nw side of city, down Durango and rampart on West side, then down Flamingo to the strip, and into town square, took sunset back to decatur and finally went home to Buffalo and Flamingo... NOT ONE SINGLE RIDE REQUEST!!! The entire time driving, nothing popped up.
> 
> I emailed support, and they say they are going to reimburse me $20 for my useless drive and that I should visit our local office (received a text saying they were closed today).
> 
> ...


I'm finding out that I get way more pings if I just find a decent area and SIT! Also you need to run the rider app, it's better if you have 2 devices, make sure you are not right next to another car or right in between.

One time I parked right next to another car, wouldn't of known it if I wasn't running the rider app, I left he was there first.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> (shaded "surge" zones and other Uber cars) are only seen on the Rider app...not the partner app


The shaded surge zones only appear in the partner app.

Other Uber cars only appear in the rider app.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> The shaded surge zones only appear in the partner app.
> 
> Other Uber cars only appear in the rider app.


 You're right, my mistake.


----------

